# She's throwin' in the towel. Wife says they gotta go.



## GAJoe (Feb 5, 2017)

If you read the "wits end " thread you know the background. 
I can't blame her. She's put up with a lot of cleaning sense taking them in.
She's stressing over the inspections that are coming with the new job. She said it's the dogs or the job because when the dogs leave a surprise for the inspectors it probably will cost the job.
She said that if they're not gone in a week they'll have to go to the local shelter. I doubt the shelter will be able to keep them together. 
So if anyone feels they can take them together I sure would be thankful.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks like we'll be getting help from a member.
Thanks Jim!
You and Terry are very special people!
Adding jewels to your crown in my view.


----------



## specialk (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks jim and terry(whoever you are!)....glad it worked out for ya'll............. and the dogs!!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 12, 2017)

She's in good hands


----------

